# New SCVelo Women's CAT 3/4 Team



## rottieruff (Aug 8, 2008)

SCVelo is trying to get together a Women's CAT 3/4 team. We have a few ready to go and would like to bring in more. If you or any woman you know that might be interested in joining one of the best cycling clubs in the area please let me know or give them my contact info. This is very low key and no hard pressure to race. We are about training for whatever goals one may have be it racing or for certain times on centuries. We also have support and mentoring available from our women's elite team. If interested, contact Leslie at lgleaming @ gmail .com


----------

